# Really mini crankbait



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

This little guy is 3/4" and 1/12oz., its a floater and goes about 3" deep.


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

whittler, thats IMHO , the best you have ever done, killer paint, shape, and size, that little guy is going to get killed!!! 

Etch


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Just amazing. Great work.


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

Ahhhh trout snack great lure !!!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

WOW...I don't know how you do it! That little guy is sweet!


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

whittler u must have the smallest hands out thier, just kidding, those are tiny and awsome detail.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

sweeeeet!!!!!

But have you caught a fish like this on your ultralights?


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Thank you all for your comments on the minis. 

Pizza, I have to admit, although I have caught a few bass and several bluegills, I have not caught any Tiawanese Tuna on one yet.


----------

